# Board Search



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

the burton baron


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

w00zup!? said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm 6'2(188 cms), 165 lbs (75 kgs). I'm looking for an all-mountain board, maybe a bit free-ride oriented.
> 
> ...


goto the Burton site...they have a product finder / find my ultimate set that will aske you questions and suggest different boards based on your answers. that will give you a ballpark range for size / width / dimensions /construction /etc that you can then compare against other brands and the such.


----------



## w00zup!? (Mar 17, 2007)

I kinda know the size and shape of the board I'm looking for, I was hoping to get some reviews, people who've tried atleast one of those boards or suggestions of other boards around the same size of other brands. 
I've heard GNU and forum are pretty good aswell


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

w00zup!? said:


> I kinda know the size and shape of the board I'm looking for, I was hoping to get some reviews, people who've tried atleast one of those boards or suggestions of other boards around the same size of other brands.
> I've heard GNU and forum are pretty good aswell


I have a 2007 Burton Elite 155. It's decent all-mountain board, and an inexpensive one at that (why I got it). The only other board I rode this year was a Burton Custom 158. It was really stable at speed, but being on the larger side of boards, was a bit sluggish at slower speeds / freestyle stuff. I bet a 154-55 would be pretty dope. Anyway, you really can't go wrong with anything by Burton, Fourm, Gnu, or Ride (however, I wont give Ride a cent of my momey for political reasons).

My 2-cents....
-sedition


----------



## w00zup!? (Mar 17, 2007)

Is any one of those companies considered superior to another or they are pretty much the same (quality wise)?

Also, I'd like to know if there's anything wrong with the NS Titan TX or is the Baron just better


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

w00zup!? said:


> Is any one of those companies considered superior to another or they are pretty much the same (quality wise)?
> 
> Also, I'd like to know if there's anything wrong with the NS Titan TX or is the Baron just better



Elesewhere you said you were new to the sport. How long have you been riding? How many times have you been out? 

Anyway, for awhile you may want to stick with something better suited for learning (i.e. a shorter, flexible board...something more along the lines of a freestyle board. Check out the burton Blunt ot The Baron or Titan might be a bit too stiff for you at this point). Note: just becuase you can get down the hill without falling does *not* mean you ready for a new set-up. 

Also, my guess is that at 6'2 you have pretty big size foot (I'd guess 11?). Thus, you are going to need to get a *wide* board such that your toes / heels dont hang off. 

-sedition


----------



## w00zup!? (Mar 17, 2007)

Both Baron and Titan TX are wide (I made sure of that). I can handle stiff boards up to 170 (haven't tried longer) so I don't think turning should be a problem with those boards. Also I don't wanna buy a "newb" board (no disrespect to anyone or any board) I don't mind having a bit of a hard time getting used to it.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

w00zup!? said:


> Also I don't wanna buy a "newb" board


Ok, why not?


----------



## w00zup!? (Mar 17, 2007)

I wanna reach the highest level of skill I can (with respect to my budget ofcourse). I'd rather spend a bit more money on an advanced board instead of buying a "newb" board. Besides I doubt I'll have any trouble with an "advanced" board as cocky as it sounds


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

w00zup!? said:


> I wanna reach the highest level of skill I can (with respect to my budget ofcourse). I'd rather spend a bit more money on an advanced board instead of buying a "newb" board. Besides I doubt I'll have any trouble with an "advanced" board as cocky as it sounds



Oh, Ego. Your so funny sometime.


----------



## w00zup!? (Mar 17, 2007)

But... I have a valid point there don't I? <_<


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

w00zup!? said:


> But... I have a valid point there don't I? <_<


A decision to drive home drunk is a still a "valid" decision. Moreover, people do it *all the time* without any incident. However, that does not mean the choice to do so is a wise one.

Learn to walk before you can run. Your momma didn't put you in size nine shoes at the age of two, so why are you now trying to do something similar? You'll have a better foundation in place of HOW to ride on a board that is meant for learning. Besides, by the time your ability catches up to the board (even assuming does), your prolly gonna need to by a new one fron wear and tear. Hence, if you bught a short flexible board to learn on, you would also now have a good beater to use for jibbing and the such.


----------



## w00zup!? (Mar 17, 2007)

I completely disagree with the first paragraph and I suggest we leave it at that.

Regarding the second paragraph, if size nine shoes fit, get size 9 shoes. Basically you're saying that even though I can handle the size of the board I should take a lesser quality board just for learning? Makes no sense to me <_<


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

w00zup!? said:


> I completely disagree with the first paragraph and I suggest we leave it at that.
> 
> Regarding the second paragraph, if size nine shoes fit, get size 9 shoes. Basically you're saying that even though I can handle the size of the board I should take a lesser quality board just for learning? Makes no sense to me <_<


(1) The goal is to wear shoes that fits *and* are approprate for use and ability. Just becuase a size-3 ice skate fits the foot of a 2-year old, you dont use those ice skates to learn to walk with. The same holds true here. 

(2) No one said anything about a lesser *quality* board. Don't confuse *function* with *quality*. They are wholly distinct. You should by the best *quality* board you can afford. However, you should also buy a board that is the most conducive for learning. You'll have a lot more fun, learn faster, and be a better rider at the end of the day. 

(3) I started riding in 1987. I used to be an instructor. Have you even been through one season yet? My point is not to belittle (in)experience. Nothing would grow or be susutained without "noobies." My point is that if you ask for advice, and claim to be "open to any suggestions," then you might want to consider some deference to the experience of others who know a hell of lot more about boarding than you do. Just a thought. 

-sedition


----------



## w00zup!? (Mar 17, 2007)

I have been through one season.
Fine, can you give me some board names for new guys who wanna learn snowboard?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

w00zup!? said:


> I have been through one season.
> Fine, can you give me some board names for new guys who wanna learn snowboard?


Go for anything on the shorter side, relative to you (i.e chin and a little under), and go for FLEXIBLE (i.e. freestyle boards). The Burton Blunt comes to mind. Talk to a local shop, and they should be able to hook you up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

*questionnaire*

i am currently studying a business course and have got a questionnaire on snowboarding i need people to help me fill out i am a border myself but i need alot of people to help me fill these out for my research course
if ene would help me out i would be very grateful 
reply to this post or add [email protected] #
cheers steve


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Then them to me via PM, and I'll help you out. 

-sedition


----------

